

Taxing Art: "Hacking" the tax code with art or design  - follower
http://www.betatank.net/taxing-art.html

======
follower
Another object from the series: <http://www.betatank.net/B-side.html>

I thought this project nicely embodied the playful nature of the hacker
mindset in a non-IT field.

